# Mentor, Networking



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm proud to announce that JamesO has been promoted to Mentor in the Networking section. Congratulations James, and thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

James, if you see that thing on your arm, don't brush it off...kill it!

Congrats and thanks!


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks for the vote of confidence. I will try to keep helping out when and where I can. 

Thanks to all at TSF!!!

JamesO


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Congrats - good job.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Welcome to the Blue ....


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Congradulations. Good job.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Congratulations


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

You've certainly earned it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Gee, I went away for three days, and James did such a good job, I don't think anyone missed me over in Networking!  I guess I'm not irreplaceable! :grin:


----------

